

Wolfram Alpha Comes Alive with CDF - tilt
http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2011/08/wolframalpha-comes-alive-with-cdf/

======
ColinWright
Previous discussions of the CDF:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2789000>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2789062> <\- Lots of comments

------
missing_cipher
100+ MB download... No thanks.

